# Managing long hair with helmet



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi folks! I having a mid life crisis with my helmet fit. What are some of the best ways you have found to tie your hair back when you are riding? I can't stand fly aways and I really want to avoid putting my head down and throwing my ponytail into my helmet as it alters my helmet fit. 

I use a hair net but I can't seem to find a great way to manage long hair(6 inches passed my shoulder), into a neat, clean package.

Love to hear how you guys pull it off!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Braid it...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Net or braid. My preference is to braid and usually french braided mine. I then would have a manageable tail that could be turned under, tucked and pinned into itself without causing fit to change.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I braided it or if i needed to be very tidy, i braided it and turned it into a bun and covered it with a net. It sat at the base of the helmet and could be annoying. For about twenty years my hair was down to my hips so i know what it's like.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Braid it...



This. Keeps it from getting snarly at the base of the helmet where there is the most movement.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Braiding is a genius idea. I hadn't thought of that and a french braid is even more brilliant. Ill give this a go today and try it out.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I found that french braiding also affected the fit of my helmet. I pulled mine into a very low and tight ponytail before braiding


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh ok interesting. I will try everything suggested tonight and see how I can make it work. Appreciate it again.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Caledonian said:


> I found that french braiding also affected the fit of my helmet. I pulled mine into a very low and tight ponytail before braiding



Yup. I do NOT like a french braid with my helmet. It does affect the fit for me also. I just put my hair in a low ponytail, then braid it, and then band the end.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It probably depends on how thick your hair is. I do one down the center but when I do my neighbor's daughter's hair I did one down each side just a little off the center line. I can see if your hair was really thick or you couldn't get braids tight and even it could be uncomfortable.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

I really need an answer to this too, but I have hair that reaches just below my bum! A braid doesn't really cut it, haha. I end up tucking the braid under my shirt.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Up to my mid-20s I had long hair past my shoulder blades and mostly French braiding was the best way for me to make it comfortable without affecting helmet fit. You can French braid two ways: With the braid in or out - and it's braid-in that was more comfortable for me; the braid-out version creates a braid above the level of the rest of the hair.

Braid in:










If you loosen off the braid tension towards the nape of your neck, it will sit more softly.


Braid out (inverted / Dutch):











There's lots of great variations, part braids etc if you just image search "French Braid":

https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...x7wKHc3hDiUQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=606#imgrc=_

The "waterfall" option button at the top also comes up with some interesting ideas (in general!).

If you haven't got time to French braid, you can do a two-tier pony tail: Take up the top section of your hair in one elastic, then tie the rest near your neck.










I'd tie both sections a bit lower, and looser, for good helmet fit. It all depends on the shape of your head. If the areas where you tie elastics are naturally lower sections in your skull, it is less irritating than wearing them near the high points.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Even with thin hair the inverted is a pain.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My daughter's hair is thick, and goes down to her bum. Like others, we tie it in a ponytail, braid all the way down, put an elastic in, then roll it up and put it in a bow with a net like this one (not my photo, I just pulled it off the Internet). We still find she gets fly aways on the side of her face, so I bring a bunch of bobby pins and pin it under her helmet.


----------



## Durango (Jul 16, 2018)

I braid my hair. Works every time. I'm glad im not the the only person who braids their hair when they ride...


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> My daughter's hair is thick, and goes down to her bum. Like others, we tie it in a ponytail, braid all the way down, put an elastic in, then roll it up and put it in a bow with a net like this one (not my photo, I just pulled it off the Internet). We still find she gets fly aways on the side of her face, so I bring a bunch of bobby pins and pin it under her helmet.


I've never used a hair net like that. Do you have to pin the rolled up braid into a sort of bun, or will it stay with just the hairnet? I do dance ballet, and the classic "ballet bun" works well for me, but is obviously incompatible with a helmet!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lots of great information! thank you so much everyone! heading out for a ride this evening and will some of the suggestions and see what works. Appreciate all your posts! glad it's helping out a few other riders as well! double bonus!


----------

